# Found a great looking Rollfast - help me date it.



## teisco (Aug 20, 2010)

Just picked up this Rollfast and not sure of the year, maybe you know?


----------



## teisco (Aug 20, 2010)

I will trade this for a Higgins


----------



## Mawthorne (Aug 20, 2010)

Does the truck come with it?


----------



## teisco (Aug 20, 2010)

That is my buddies truck where I work on my bikes. He has several of them and this one is going parted out.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 21, 2010)

I have Classic Bicycle News' Rollfast book, and it has pages from a '58 catalog. I didn't see an exact match, but saw one with the same chainguard and graphics that was a balloon tire model, one of the last from them. Other middleweights have the tank with the same graphics on that. None of them had Rocket Ray lights though, they were all torpedo style. There hasn't been any decoding of their serial numbers yet.


----------



## teisco (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks that tells me what I wanted to know.
paul


----------



## chicagoglen (Aug 30, 2010)

Was this the Rollfast from Milwaukee Craigslist?  Nice Bike!


----------



## teisco (Aug 30, 2010)

Yes, it was on that craigs list. I like it but hope to trade it for a Higgins or Western.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 30, 2010)

WOW! NICE bike!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 2, 2010)

I think that's the bike I narrowly missed out on (and now it hurts even more).  I have the bones of a Jetflow I could apply via a trade, but if you are looking for a Higgins in equally fine condition you could be hunting for some time.  Would you sell it outright?


----------



## teisco (Sep 3, 2010)

Hi, pm sent. I would sell it or trade it somehow for your higgins parts.


----------

